# Post your 2 series Husky thread



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2015)

So that's who you are  Nice saws!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2015)

BTW, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry Brad thought you knew! My Real name is Raymond BTW. Beautiful 288 as I've said before.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

That 288 is gorgeous, has it ever seen wood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 29, 2015)

No shelf queen, but we went totally through her, bearings, seals, new carb, and new piston and a helped with the breathing.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

I use my 288 very little.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> No shelf queen, but we went totally through her, bearings, seals, new carb, and new piston and a helped with the breathing.


Shes in good shape though considering her age.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> That 288 is gorgeous, has it ever seen wood?


It did before I bought it. I tore it down to clean it up and put it on the shelf.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 29, 2015)

Only one that I think I have left. Sold a 261 late last year.


----------



## Tor R (Apr 29, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> My Real name is Raymond BTW.


my middle name is also Raymond.
Guess my parents wanted me to be internationale.
Btw, great thread.
Will post pictures of my 3 2xx runners (no minty lol) I have tomorrow + those I work with at the moment


----------



## Tor R (Apr 29, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, thanks for the opportunity


Brad, it's a pearl you have there.


----------



## Tor R (Apr 29, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> View attachment 421543
> 
> View attachment 421544


great looking saws you have.
I am currious on your 272, since it have the orange decal, when was it made?


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

Im


Tor R said:


> great looking Saws u have.
> I am currious on your 272, since it have the orange decal, when was it made?


I'm thinking it said 95 year. I'll look when I get off today. I need a 242 for my collection!


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

I went to buy a matching side cover for my 262 to match the other two. $100 for a new one seems crazy.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2015)

I wanna play. 

Here's my 254XPG




It's pretty dirty........but wipes off right nice.

And yeah.......the heated handles work perfectly.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

Makes my 254 look like scrap!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2015)

I've got several other 2 series saws I need to dig out. I love that series.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 29, 2015)

Heated handles!! How much to convert mine over to heated handles?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have the parts to do it Roger.


----------



## Landmark (Apr 29, 2015)

Heres my small and medium size saws. Dont have a big 2 series saw. Working on a 385xpg.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 29, 2015)

I should really clean this beast up some time and give it a photo shoot. It went straight to work as soon as I got it.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2015)

I've got one of those, and a 2100........

I wish I had more time to mess with them all.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

My 254xp and 2101xp.


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well here is the best I can do.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 29, 2015)

here is mine


----------



## Marshy (Apr 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've got one of those, and a 2100........
> 
> I wish I had more time to mess with them all.


I hear ya on the time thing... I have a 2100 too that's my Dad's. I'm gojng to put a crank in it and give it back to him as a surprise. I just built a case splitter so I can start that soon. I'd like to send both to you to add some bananas.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

jakewells said:


> here is mine
> View attachment 421616



Great for trimming nose hairs!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's my 288


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmmmm. Can't seem to load photos this morning.

Must try some of the better regarded models in this series, I have a 281 and dad has a 268 (open port) and neither really float my boat. Although that 268 has paid for itself 1000 times and runs the same as the day he bought it.


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Hmmmm. Can't seem to load photos this morning.
> 
> Must try some of the better regarded models in this series, I have a 281 and dad has a 268 (open port) and neither really float my boat. Although that 268 has paid for itself 1000 times and runs the same as the day he bought it.


Try resizing the photos alittle smaller.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

heres my 2, no shelf queens either just good running saws. Both are ported of course. The 268 is just an open port but runs good especially after porting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

61/272

261, soon to be 262xp. Got one of these ported as well but it ain't as pretty. It is however a hell of a lot stronger. Crazy how much potential is in a 261.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 29, 2015)

The 261 I sold.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 61/272
> View attachment 421633
> 261, soon to be 262xp. Got one of these ported as well but it ain't as pretty.
> View attachment 421637


Clean. Sleepers of the wood pile!


----------



## TEZZA (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 30, 2015)

2101 after a hurricane


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 30, 2015)

Here is mine.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2015)

Marshy said:


> View attachment 421606
> 
> View attachment 421608
> 
> I should really clean this beast up some time and give it a photo shoot. It went straight to work as soon as I got it.





Modifiedmark said:


> Here is mine. View attachment 421786



Those are from a different "2-series" than the others. 

The 2100 etc. sort of belonged to both.



This one belong to a third "2-series":


jakewells said:


> here is mine
> View attachment 421616


----------



## Marshy (Apr 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That's from a different "2-series" than the others.


No one specified did they?  

I'd love a nice minty 298 XP


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2015)

Marshy said:


> No one specified did they?
> 
> I'd love a nice minty 298 XP



No....

The use of the "series" numbers can be a bit confusing, as they have been used for different purposes at different times, some times with overlap + the numbers have been re-used.
You really need to know exactly what is what - it isn't "self explaining".


----------



## Marshy (Apr 30, 2015)

How come ya don't see any 298 around, are they like the unicorn saw or were they just low production?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2015)

Marshy said:


> How come ya don't see any 298 around, are they like the unicorn saw or were they just low production?



Low production, and discontionued after a couple of years. It was an attempt to make a lighter version of the 2100/2101, but it had a starter that tended to fail, and it lost the ability to use the longer bars.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 30, 2015)

261/2, 90 262, 92 262


----------



## thumbilly (Apr 30, 2015)

Here ya go!














Technically not a 2xx series but still. Someday one will get a 272xp conversion.







The whole collection for fun.


----------



## redfin (Apr 30, 2015)

My only functioning 2 series.


----------



## Tor R (Apr 30, 2015)

This is what I have as runners, have a few other 2xx projects going on.

242SG - year 89




242 XPG - year 95




262XPG - year 90


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tor R said:


> This is what I have as runners, have a few other 2xx projects going on.
> 
> 242SG - year 89
> View attachment 421862
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 30, 2015)

One day I'll find a 242 to play with.


----------



## Tor R (Apr 30, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> One day I'll find a 242 to play with.


You will not be disappointed with the 242, it's one of my favorites for easy logging.
I hope to obtain even one more this year, I have a new OEM cylinder for it.

I see in your sign, you have both 288 and 281, could you tell us about the difference between the two? I'm currious since I accidentally got a new 281 OEM jug, considering if it is worth getting hold of rest.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 30, 2015)

281 and 288. About like the difference in a 261 to 262 or say a 365 to 372.


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tor R said:


> You will not be disappointed with the 242, it's one of my favorites for easy logging.
> I hope to obtain even one more this year, I have a new OEM cylinder for it.
> 
> I see in your sign, you have both 288 and 281, could you tell us about the difference between the two? I'm currious since I accidentally got a new 281 OEM jug, considering if it is worth getting hold of rest.


Well worth the build the 281 has a 52mm piston but a smaller combustion chamber they make a bunch of compression mine you better pull it like you are mad at it.


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Those are from a different "2-series" than the others



I have a couple others, but I hate to show my 268XP. It has been way overrated here. I'm not impressed with it at all.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> 281 and 288. About like the difference in a 261 to 262 or say a 365 to 372.



Not really, as the only differense between the 281 and 288 is the* bore* of the top end. 
It isn't that simple with the other exemples.

With the 261 vs. 262 the bore is the same, but there a other differenses (piston and muffler mainly) - and with the 365 vs. 372 it is totally different porting, in addition to the bore differense. Early 365s had different carbs as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have a couple others, but I hate to show my 268XP. It has been way overrated here. I'm not impressed with it at all.



That's odd, are you sure it has the correct top end and carb?


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 30, 2015)

Used to have a Mint 242xp, 242xp, ported 246, ported 254xp, ported 254xpg (Randy talked me out of it), NOS 268xp, ported 272xp, and a 2101xp. 2 of those I miss sometimes. 

All I have now is 1 clean 262xp with KS cylinder and 87 carb (stock), 3 mint condition 262xp that Randy just ported, a clean 288xp that is ported, and a NOS 288xp lite.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 30, 2015)

Sawtroll I was talking about what I feel in the power difference between the two saws is similar to the differences in power of the two saws I mentioned.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That's odd, are you sure it has the correct top end and carb?




Basically a low hour one owner saw that has never had a wrench on it. Just don't have the guts for a 24" bar like I thought it should have from all the talk around here.


----------



## Tor R (May 1, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Not really, as the only differense between the 281 and 288 is the* bore* of the top end.
> It isn't that simple with the other exemples.
> 
> With the 261 vs. 262 the bore is the same, but there a other differenses (piston and muffler mainly) - and with the 365 vs. 372 it is totally different porting, in addition to the bore differense. Early 365s had different carbs as well.


it was ment to describe how the difference 281 vs 288 feel in work.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 1, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Basically a low hour one owner saw that has never had a wrench on it. Just don't have the guts for a 24" bar like I thought it should have from all the talk around here.
> 
> View attachment 421931


I had a 268xp some years ago and it was just as strong as the then new 6400 Dolmar I have. Someone dropped it out of a tree so I parted the rest out.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I had a 268xp some years ago and it was just as strong as the then new 6400 Dolmar I have. Someone dropped it out of a tree so I parted the rest out.



Running what size bars? In what kind of wood?

I have ran a 6400 with a 28" bar on it in hardwood and no way a 268XP hangs with that.

Don't get me wrong, the 268 is a fine saw, but it like some others have been put on a pedestal around here for sometime and it just don't live up to the hype for me. Its not as overrated around here though as say a MS460 is.


----------



## cambl (May 1, 2015)

A red 268xp, sort of ...


----------



## sunfish (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Landmark (May 1, 2015)

sunfish said:


>


I can't believe you havn't changed that handle yet. if I send you one for free and foot the trip would you consider dressing up that bad boy?


----------



## M&Rtree (May 1, 2015)

I was thinking the same. Guess he don't like the 262's much!


----------



## Landmark (May 1, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I was thinking the same. Guess he don't like the 262's much!


I think he likes his 262 he just wants a sleeper. Even with a rashed *correct* handle it will still be a sleeper.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Sawtroll I was talking about what I feel in the power difference between the two saws is similar to the differences in power of the two saws I mentioned.




I did see that - but chose to use the opportunity to explain that the differenses are created in different ways. 

In the case of the 281/288 it was a natural development, with the others the "lesser" versions were created on purpose.


----------



## sunfish (May 1, 2015)

landmark said:


> I can't believe you havn't changed that handle yet. if I send you one for free and foot the trip would you consider dressing up that bad boy?


I have not had time to fix this one up. I do need a handle and string for it.


----------



## Landmark (May 1, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I have not had time to fix this one up. I do need a handle and string for it.


pm your info and I will send one out. got to be a man of my word.


----------



## sunfish (May 1, 2015)

landmark said:


> pm your info and I will send one out. got to be a man of my word.


PM sent, I'll cover the cost... Thanks Dave!


----------



## M&Rtree (May 1, 2015)

Bout to say Don, I'd give you a handle if needed! I need a mint filter cover and new 261 clutch cover if anyone has one. Trying to keep mine pretty and still use them is expensive...


----------



## M&Rtree (May 1, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Running what size bars? In what kind of wood?
> 
> I have ran a 6400 with a 28" bar on it in hardwood and no way a 268XP hangs with that.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the 268 is a fine saw, but it like some others have been put on a pedestal around here for sometime and it just don't live up to the hype for me. Its not as overrated around here though as say a MS460 is.



Closed port 268xp's run really good with 24" bars. Its rated at 4.8hp or so, 13,500 rpm. Strong saws for their day.


----------



## gomoto69 (May 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, first time posting but thought this thread needed it's 'unicorn'! Unmolested 298xp i bought new in '86 i believe when i was bucking here in bc interior. I bought it as a backup for my 181, generally became my 'morning' saw, as the lighter 181 was welcome to start the afternoon! In clean, smaller wood i think the 181 was faster, better rpm, but the 298 was my go to for frozen wood, or in heavy mud where a sharp chain was nearly impossible to maintain, the 298 you could just dog it in an lean on it, and it cut! This one's never been apart, and other than my kinda goofy dual exhaust (needed it to fit around a mill i was making) it's all original, even the lightweight starter housing, and ya, it's a corksucker to start! I'm not a big guy, 150lbs soakin wet with my boots on, only way i can fire it is throw the saw at the ground with my left hand, and give a hail mary pull with my right, and she always crackles to life! Cheers everyone!


----------



## gomoto69 (May 2, 2015)

Oops, sorry about all the pic duplicates! Still trying to figure that out!


----------



## psrumors (May 2, 2015)

Here's my 268. Bought new in ~95


----------



## rattler362 (May 2, 2015)

gomoto69 said:


> View attachment 422145
> View attachment 422145
> View attachment 422146
> View attachment 422145
> ...


For a first post you sure did good and good looking saw you got their and Welcome to AS


----------



## Cantdog (May 2, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Closed port 268xp's run really good with 24" bars. Its rated at 4.8hp or so, 13,500 rpm. Strong saws for their day.



I hate argue with Mark but I agree with you...the closed port Mahle 268XP motors I've used ran a 24" with great authority....every bit as fast as the 272Xp running anything up to a 24" bar.....anything longer and the 272 would pull ahead......mine runs a 20" most all the time and is a real nice saw to use hrs at a time. It has been tweeked a tad but only by me.....not anyone in the business....just a shade tree tweeker.....
Couple pics.....sorry it doesn't say "two something" on it.......but does have a Mahle 268Xp top end...among other things...


----------



## M&Rtree (May 2, 2015)

No argument here, just stating personal experiences.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 2, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> No argument here, just stating personal experiences.



Yeah, me too. That is my saw I pictured.


----------



## Landmark (May 2, 2015)

psrumors said:


> Here's my 268. Bought new in ~95


Thats a clean saw. Looks great!


----------



## psrumors (May 3, 2015)

landmark said:


> Thats a clean saw. Looks great!




20 years of non use keeps 'em looking good LOL


----------



## rattler362 (May 3, 2015)

The 2xx series saw's got a way of getting in your blood I have 3xx series saws but I think I like the 2's better not as smooth but that is just something I am use too.


----------



## OnTheRoad (May 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Running what size bars? In what kind of wood?
> 
> I have ran a 6400 with a 28" bar on it in hardwood and no way a 268XP hangs with that.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the 268 is a fine saw, but it like some others have been put on a pedestal around here for sometime and it just don't live up to the hype for me. Its not as overrated around here though as say a MS460 is.


Gotta agree with you on the 460. I bought one based on what I read on this board and ran it once before trading it off. What a slug.


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

OnTheRoad said:


> Gotta agree with you on the 460. I bought one based on what I read on this board and ran it once before trading it off. What a slug.


Was it open or closed port? I have a 268xp I will sell soon and it is very strong. It surprised me when I cut with it. If you guys arent impressed or if your 268s are slugs they were probably open port. But if you ever ran a closed port 268 you would see its a totally different saw.


----------



## weedkilla (May 3, 2015)

Can confirm that open port 268 isn't an inspiring saw. 
However - dad bought it to replace a knackered Mac 250 super and he has a soft spot for it. Damn thing has never missed a beat and still has 165psi of compression. Pulls well enough with a 20" bar, but that's all. (Aussie hardwood, yada, yada). 
I'd call it about even for torque with a stock 562.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

Strong 272 Mweba built.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 3, 2015)

An open port 268 when ported isn't that bad, I'll agree it's not a big bar saw but with 20" on its a cutting sob! My was ported by Mitch and I like it for what I use it for. I have a 288 and 2186 for the big stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad (May 3, 2015)

landmark said:


> Was it open or closed port? I have a 268xp I will sell soon and it is very strong. It surprised me when I cut with it. If you guys arent impressed or if your 268s are slugs they were probably open port. But if you ever ran a closed port 268 you would see its a totally different saw.


I couldn't tell you, this was a mint MS460 that I scored at a pawn shop. It didn't impress me cutting beside my 562 so I traded it to DexterDay (Kennis) who then traded it to Mastermind, who then turned it into an angry monster.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

landmark said:


> Was it open or closed port? I have a 268xp I will sell soon and it is very strong. It surprised me when I cut with it. If you guys arent impressed or if your 268s are slugs they were probably open port. But if you ever ran a closed port 268 you would see its a totally different saw.




You seen the picture of my saw, a XP closed port. I know a thing or two about them. 

All I was saying was the 268XP has been talked up on this site for years about being so great.

Well I have a nice one and its ok, just don't impress me that much after all the hoopla about them. If only running 20" bars I'd rather run my 262. I just don't think the 268XP is all that with 24" bars in hardwood, thats all. I have worked the saw as well, real world stuff, not just cutting cookies in the back yard. 

I have other saws in close to the 268's displacement that will run a 24 or longer just as good or better, thats all.


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> You seen the picture of my saw, a XP closed port. I know a thing or two about them.
> 
> All I was saying was the 268XP has been talked up on this site for years about being so great.
> 
> ...


No disagreement here. Who wouldnt grab their 262 over a 268 any day.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 3, 2015)

A guy that doesn't have a 262..... How much lighter is s 262 than a 268? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

Not sure but believe 13.2 vs 13.7ish


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> A guy that doesn't have a 262..... How much lighter is s 262 than a 268?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


262 is about 12.8 vs 268 is 16.09 (wrong)


----------



## Mike Gott (May 3, 2015)

Oh wow that's quite a difference, I need to find one, what would be comparable in the 3XX series 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

I've seen from 12.8-13.2 for the 262 and 13.7-13.9 for the 268-272xp. 
365 special


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

I believe the 268 is a 4.4 hp saw while the 262 is 4.8hp.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

Non xp 268 4.4hp
Xp 268 4.8hp
272xp 5.2hp


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

Here you go.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

landmark said:


> 262 is about 12.8 vs 268 is 16.09


Your way off..


----------



## Mike Gott (May 3, 2015)

So my ported open port 268 is probably like a stock 262 only considerably heavier? Dam that sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Non xp 268 4.4hp
> Xp 268 4.8hp
> 272xp 5.2hp


You are right. And also your weight is closer. Pho will be more like 14.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Mark for the cold hard truth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Your way off..


Sorry memory isnt what it used to be. You should have just weighed them to begin with


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

I always add .2 pounds or so to whatever Husqvarna states the weight as.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> So my ported open port 268 is probably like a stock 262 only considerably heavier? Dam that sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The later 262's don't run as good. But your probably right mostly.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

landmark said:


> Sorry memory isnt what it used to be. You should have just weighed them to begin with



Whats that suppose to mean? I did weigh them both a long time ago.


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Whats that suppose to mean? I did weigh them both a long time ago.


Meant nothing by it. Didnt know those pics where old. Good thing you had them for just such an occasion. You could have kept me from looking dumb. Ha


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Here you go.View attachment 422538
> View attachment 422539


262 weight seems to differ a lot.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

landmark said:


> Meant nothing by it. Didnt know those pics where old. Good thing you had them for just such an occasion. You could have kept me from looking dumb. Ha



I didn't post them to make you look dumb, you done a good job of that already. 

I weigh a lot of the saws that I get when first go over them. I weigh them for myself and my own records. 

Then I know when someone around here is BS's or trying to piss on my leg and tell me that its raining or that I must have a open port saw.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> 262 weight seems to differ a lot.
> View attachment 422543
> 
> View attachment 422545



They will if you weigh them on different scales...

That scale of mine isn't perfect, its constantly 2 oz lighter then the Post Office scale


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

I agree. Or when not cleaned first!


----------



## Landmark (May 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> I didn't post them to make you look dumb, you done a good job of that already.
> 
> I weigh a lot of the saws that I get when first go over them. I weigh them for myself and my own records.
> 
> Then I know when someone around here is BS's or trying to piss on my leg and tell me that its raining or that I must have a open port saw.


Google has let me down again......sheesh


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I agree. Or when not cleaned first!



Or like I just noticed, missing parts like recoil handles


----------



## M&Rtree (May 3, 2015)

I caught that also. It did have an outer felling spike though.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> You seen the picture of my saw, a XP closed port. I know a thing or two about them.
> 
> All I was saying was the 268XP has been talked up on this site for years about being so great.
> 
> ...



Well, the max power rating of the 268xp and the 262xp actually was the same, so that way what you say adds up better than the ones saying the 268xp is much stronger.

However, the power bands will still be different, and the max power rating is just a "snapshot" of the highest point on the power curve. Max power is at higher rpm in the 262xp than in the 268xp.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I've seen from 12.8-13.2 for the 262 and 13.7-13.9 for the 268-272xp.
> 365 special



Metal vs. the plastic clutch cover likely is partially responsible for the spread in 262xp weight. The covers were plastic up to some point in 1996 or so.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I always add .2 pounds or so to whatever Husqvarna states the weight as.



Sadly, it isn't that simple....


----------



## Agrarian (May 4, 2015)

These are all 2xx series. The complete saws on the left include two 242xp's, three 246's, one 254 and two 262's. Above them in boxes are four 272 project saws. On the right and upper right are five more 262 project saws. The first box to the right of the five complete saws is a 238se that has idling problems I need to get to.




A couple more 262's that are near completion.




A bunch of 268's torn down or being torn down for parts.

Did I mention that I REALLY like working on the 2xx series!


----------



## M&Rtree (May 4, 2015)

Got any extra parts? I enjoy working on the 2 series also. So simple.


----------



## Agrarian (May 4, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Got any extra parts? I enjoy working on the 2 series also. So simple.


I wish I could offer you parts but I am a hoarder. I do have two nice Homelites (Super Wiz 55 and Model 17) in the picture that will take a real man to operate. You could talk me out of those.


----------



## SS Sniper (May 4, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> 261/2, 90 262, 92 262
> 
> View attachment 421839


262xp on the end looks new!
Nice saws!


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> View attachment 422698
> 
> 
> These are all 2xx series. The complete saws on the left include two 242xp's, three 246's, one 254 and two 262's. Above them in boxes are four 272 project saws. On the right and upper right are five more 262 project saws. The first box to the right of the five complete saws is a 238se that has idling problems I need to get to.
> ...


I'm just so damn jealous!


----------



## johnny5ny (May 5, 2015)

Brads 288 is no doubt one of my favorite saws on this forum, but I gotta say I friggin LOVE the saws that look like they've been through hell and back, especially when they have brand new guts.


This thread DELIVERS!!!!

Edit: bryanr2's NOS 288 lite IS my favorite saw on AS!!!! Pics!!!!!!!


----------



## M&Rtree (May 5, 2015)




----------



## dieseldave (May 5, 2015)

I am also a 2 series fan! At least a couple of these nearly always go along when I go out to cut. I had that 288 on the dyno tonight, it made 5.8hp at 8900


----------



## M&Rtree (May 5, 2015)

Factory ratings were 6.03hp for 288's correct? 
Any plans to dyno the 262? I've seen two dynos of a 262 and both confirmed 4.8hp.


----------



## dieseldave (May 6, 2015)

I remember seeing them listed as 6hp in the brochure if I remember right. I had the 262 on the dyno too but it clearly wasn't feeling well and only managed a bit over 4hp at 8000 then fell on it's face, I think it was running out of fuel. I'm probably not going to mess with it any more right now- it's soon headed to mastermind to get ports where it never had ports before and when it comes back I expect it will twist the dyno into a pretzel lol. The 254 really surprised me by making slightly over 4hp. I cleaned up the ports a little bit and set the squish when I was putting it together, and it has always been a very strong saw for it's size. I can see why folks like them so much.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 6, 2015)

254xp's were rated at 4.1hp. I've seen a post about a factory thin gasket 254xp making 4.2hp on a German dyno. My 254xp is in between my Ne346 and 357xp power wise. Mine gained some torque putting a 262 hda144 carb on.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 6, 2015)

johnny5ny said:


> Brads 288 is no doubt one of my favorite saws on this forum, but I gotta say I friggin LOVE the saws that look like they've been through hell and back, especially when they have brand new guts.
> 
> 
> This thread DELIVERS!!!!
> ...



here she is 'n all her glory!

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...radley-nos-288xp-lite-is-finally-home.265167/


----------



## bryanr2 (May 6, 2015)

i let several of these go regrettably

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/family-pics-my-saw-collection.263678/page-2


----------



## M&Rtree (May 6, 2015)

Some beautiful and amazing clean saws bryanr2


----------



## johnny5ny (May 6, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> here she is 'n all her glory!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...radley-nos-288xp-lite-is-finally-home.265167/


----------



## SawTroll (May 7, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> 254xp's were rated at 4.1hp. I've seen a post about a factory thin gasket 254xp making 4.2hp on a German dyno. My 254xp is in between my Ne346 and 357xp power wise. Mine gained some torque putting a 262 hda144 carb on.



The DLG (German test institution) dyno results were 3.1 kW/4.2 hp for the 254xp and 3.6 kw/4.9 hp for the 262xp in the late 1990s.

I assume they test only one of each model though (they never stated anything that indicates anything else), so there always are the chance of a fluke. Also, the calibration of any dyno is of course a possible issue, specially with privately owned ones?


----------



## weedkilla (May 7, 2015)

I'd only ever compare results from the same dyno. Even then they really need to be run pretty close to at the same time. 
Weather makes a huge difference. 

Professional dynos have correction factors for weather variations, but I wouldn't get excited about differences below 5%.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 7, 2015)

2 ported 262s in the trading post


----------



## shelbythedog (May 7, 2015)

My 288xp. It has a muffler mod, wish it had a decompression valve. Powerful saw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onan18 (May 10, 2015)

Here is my freebie 272 XP in her work clothes just after some Mothers Day cleanup work.

Joe


----------



## johnny5ny (May 10, 2015)

So much WIN in this thread!!!!!!
I'm pretty sure I have a problem-i average clicking on this thread once a DAY!
Maybe I just need to get out more?


----------



## Tor R (May 10, 2015)

I just wanted a classic 242, just to see what it actually was so special about them, ended up being completely lost in the 2xx series.

Bought a pile 2xx from a local guy, he also mention that he had a few 257 also, I know I soon will call him to see what the status is...
Building up at the moment : 1x266xpg, 5x262xpg, 4x254sg/xpg.

It should have stop there, but, I just msg a guy in German to see if he is interested to ship a couple 242 to Norway...
I'm doomed.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like you just need your daily 2 series fix!


----------



## weedkilla (May 10, 2015)

So I dragged out my 281 to give it another run, two things happened, I realised it wasn't getting full throttle and remedied that and slapped a 28" bar on it. 
Well whaddya know, it hauls.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 10, 2015)

Lever style linkage?


----------



## weedkilla (May 10, 2015)

Yep. Added some hose to the linkage on the carb. 

Felt like an idiot for missing something so simple.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 10, 2015)

Just put the one on the left back together.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Yep. Added some hose to the linkage on the carb.
> 
> Felt like an idiot for missing something so simple.


Carb/throttle linkage has made a fool out of me before. Case in point...262xp.


----------



## SawTroll (May 10, 2015)

Tor R said:


> I just wanted a classic 242, just to see what it actually was so special about them, ended up being completely lost in the 2xx series.
> 
> Bought a pile 2xx from a local guy, he also mention that he had a few 257 also, I know I soon will call him to see what the status is...
> Building up at the moment : 1x266xpg, 5x262xpg, 4x254sg/xpg.
> ...



I really see no reason that you should be interested in a bunch of 257s, unless it is for parts - considering what you already have?


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I really see no reason that you should be interested in a bunch of 257s, unless it is for parts - considering what you already have?


Good for making a 262xp lite/low top.


----------



## SEAM (May 11, 2015)

I got a few of those...
242



285



2100




...and a few more. I did sell my 262 to a friend that needed one badly and probably will never forgive myself


----------



## Tor R (May 11, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I really see no reason that you should be interested in a bunch of 257s, unless it is for parts - considering what you already have?


Oh, there are several reasons why I'm interested.
As Cory says, an interesting conversion to a 262 performance.
Others are, I have two 254SG with good crankshaft, I could just get those converted into 254XPG with crankcase from 257, (I hope).
Outside of that, I have little interest of 257.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2015)

Tor R said:


> Oh, there are several reasons why I'm interested.
> As Cory says, an interesting conversion to a 262 performance.
> Others are, I have two 254SG with good crankshaft, I could just get those converted into 254XPG with crankcase from 257, (I hope).
> Outside of that, I have little interest of 257.



I'm not really an expert, but don't think you can use the 257 case for a 254 crank and top end as is, but hopefully the case is possible to modify/adjust? The crank (really the con rod) has to be a 254 one anyway, for a 254 top end.

The 257 is a better candidate for a 262 top end, than for the 254 one - at least that is how I understand it - but I have been wrong before.....


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2015)

SEAM said:


> ......
> 
> 2100
> 
> ...



The "1989" label on the top cover doesn't add up with the 2100CD label on the starter cover (it was 2101xp by 1989), so you have parts originating from two different saws there. What is the serial number on the case?


----------



## Tor R (May 11, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I'm not really an expert, but don't think you can use the 257 case for a 254 crank and top end as is, but hopefully the case is possible to modify/adjust? The crank (really the con rod) has to be a 254 one anyway, for a 254 top end.
> 
> The 257 is a better candidate for a 262 top end, than for the 254 one - at least that is how I understand it - but I have been wrong before.....


IPL 254-257-262 show same number on the case, 501 86 00 04.
Crankshaft are different from 254 to 257-262, agree with you on that one.
I will double check later on the crankcase, have a 254 and 262 in pieces, both 98 model.
I was (still are) afraid that the older 254 SG crankshaft should be different compared to a XPG crankshaft, but, if IPL is true, they used the same crankshaft in the first version of the XPG (92).


----------



## Landmark (May 11, 2015)




----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2015)

Tor R said:


> *IPL 254-257-262 show same number on the case, 501 86 00 04*.
> Crankshaft are different from 254 to 257-262, agree with you on that one.
> I will double check later on the crankcase, have a 254 and 262 in pieces, both 98 model.
> I was (still are) afraid that the older 254 SG crankshaft should be different compared to a XPG crankshaft, but, if IPL is true, they used the same crankshaft in the first version of the XPG (92).



OK, then any differense is in the hight of the cylinder base and/or the thickness of the gasket(s). That does of course make it simpler than I thought.


----------



## Ray Bell (May 11, 2015)

SEAM said:


> I got a few of those...
> 242
> 
> 
> ...


 Why doesn't this surprise me


----------



## Tor R (May 11, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> OK, then any differense is in the hight of the cylinder base and/or the thickness of the gasket(s). That does of course make it simpler than I thought.


Far as I know, the rod to the 254 creankshaft is slightly shorter then 257-262, probleby due the 254 top end.
Gas tank is the same for both 254-257.
Crankcase is the same 254-257-262.
Base gasket is also the same 254-257-262.
As you see, there is lots to mix around with, and play with, when you come to 254-257-261-262, super interesting serie indeed.
And like Cory said a bit earlier in the thread, you can actually make what Husky never made, The 262 XP Lite.


----------



## Tor R (May 11, 2015)

M&Rtree, your saws look awesome.
Great job to keep them so clean and nice lookin!!!


----------



## M&Rtree (May 11, 2015)

Trying to get my 254xp back in shape right now. Its been on a tree crew since new. I snatched it when I started noticing parts getting harder to find for them.


----------



## rattler362 (May 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Good for making a 262xp lite/low top.


And they make a stout saw I have done this conversion a couple times


----------



## M&Rtree (May 11, 2015)

Be cool to get some custom 262xp lite decals made and put one together.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2015)

Tor R said:


> .....
> Base gasket is also the same 254-257-262.
> ....


Maybe in the IPLs, but I know there were different gasket confiurations recommended elsewhere, even between different top ends on the 262. This has been discussed to some length by knowledable people on another chainsaw forum.

Anyway, you should be safe, if you pay close attention to the squish.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 11, 2015)

Anyone know how many different chain catches their were? I see some cases have a spot for a plastic and metal and some do not?


----------



## rattler362 (May 11, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Be cool to get some custom 262xp lite decals made and put one together.


I would like to have a set or two.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Be cool to get some custom 262xp lite decals made and put one together.


I had the same thought.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 11, 2015)

Since we're on 2 series saws. My 268 leaks bar oil out of where the tit of bar adjusting screw goes into the case. Is there supposed to be something that seals that up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcticOverland (May 12, 2015)

My 1997 254XPG, completely OEM, original piston and cylinder and only Husqvarna parts fitted whenever it needs anything doing....Just fitted a new set of genuine 'firm' A/V rubbers and gave it a good cleaning....

.....along with a new brake handle due to a small crack developing at the base of the old one, nylon chain guides and bar plate, 7 x .325 sprocket and bearing, chip deflector and Carlton bar and Oregon LPX chain as fitted to my 560XPG...



Also a new heated handle switch as the old one had a cracked piece, and a good cleaning of the carb and filter area....



It's well used but far from abused. I plan on keeping this saw for as long as it can be maintained, although parts aren't always available in a hurry nowadays!


----------



## M&Rtree (May 12, 2015)

Nice 254! Hope to have mine together tonight.


----------



## ArcticOverland (May 12, 2015)

Thanks! The 242XPG is in better condition but it's about 300 miles from here now so photos of that one will be some other time.


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> My 1997 254XPG, completely OEM, original piston and cylinder and only Husqvarna parts fitted whenever it needs anything doing....Just fitted a new set of genuine 'firm' A/V rubbers and gave it a good cleaning....View attachment 424222
> 
> .....along with a new brake handle due to a small crack developing at the base of the old one, nylon chain guides and bar plate,* 7 x .325* sprocket and bearing, chip deflector and Carlton bar and Oregon LPX chain as fitted to my 560XPG...
> .....




I believe you will be even happier with a .325 x 8 rim on that saw - at least you should try it!


----------



## bag-o-donuts (May 12, 2015)




----------



## redfin (May 14, 2015)

I have been waiting to build these but others have been first. I'm sending one jug off to get machined soonn


----------



## rattler362 (May 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> I have been waiting to build these but others have been first. I'm sending one jug off to get machined soonn View attachment 424635


Cant wait to watch it go together John.


----------



## Tor R (May 14, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Anyone know how many different chain catches their were? I see some cases have a spot for a plastic and metal and some do not?


262, my oldest ones have just the plastic catcher, the same style as the 242.
The newer ones have both, plastic + metal, I prefer the newer ones.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 14, 2015)

My 90 has the plastic and 92 the metal


----------



## redfin (May 14, 2015)

rattler362 said:


> Cant wait to watch it go together John.



I'm really slow Mike. I'm gonna try to get my numbers on one of the jugs this week and get it sent. There should be enough good parts to build two of these.


----------



## Mastermind (May 14, 2015)

I got a 254SE yesterday.......

As soon as I get time, I'll see how well I did.


----------



## Tor R (May 15, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> My 90 has the plastic and 92 the metal


that make sense. Unfortantly I dont have the 91 crankcase in front of me, else I would had checked that one also.
All my 90 crankcase have plastic, while 92 or newer have metal, actually, since Husky generous let the old chain catcher system be intact on 92 or newer, we can choose whitch one of them we want to use.


----------



## Tor R (May 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I got a 254SE yesterday.......
> 
> As soon as I get time, I'll see how well I did.


interesting, old enough to have the thin ring?


----------



## Mastermind (May 15, 2015)

Tor R said:


> interesting, old enough to have the thin ring?



Good question.


----------



## Fire8 (May 15, 2015)

[


Mastermind said:


> Good question.


----------



## beermeatguns (May 15, 2015)

My personal favorite the 2100


----------



## M&Rtree (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Tor R (May 23, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Good question.


if it's a thin ring piston you gone love the neat combustion chamber on the jug.
87 model or older are the key.
Luckily I have one of them, and a spare with broken fin.


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2015)

Tor R said:


> if it's a thin ring piston you gone love the neat combustion chamber on the jug.
> 87 model or older are the key.
> Luckily I have one of them, and a spare with broken fin.



I still haven't gotten time to look at it. All work and no play for this old fart.


----------



## Tor R (May 23, 2015)

That's awful Randy, they killing you by all the work they give to you.
Before or later I know you will look into that 254se, I sense another crazy mastermind project


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2015)

I kept in outta the "parts shed" so I'd keep looking at sitting here.........it says "Hey..........I wanna run again''


----------



## bnmc98 (May 24, 2015)

288


----------



## bag-o-donuts (May 24, 2015)

Followed me home today


----------



## Mastermind (May 24, 2015)

The pics is too small for me.........what is it?


----------



## bag-o-donuts (May 24, 2015)

Huh, I'm on a smartphone so who knows, sorry. She's a 266se, '86 model. Ported by the previous owner, runs pretty nicely. I think I fixed the picture issue. Maybe.

I should add that I got this from a member here, bge541 (I think thats it), solid dude. Thanks Reed!


----------



## Mastermind (May 24, 2015)

Nice.........I like all the 2 series saws....


----------



## ford4500 (May 24, 2015)

Cut a little ash today with my favorite firewood saw.


----------



## Mastermind (May 25, 2015)

I'm really loving Jon's 562XP........I know......don't hate me. 

I'm thankful to RedBull660 for doing that oil thread. His finding on H1R in A/T and M/T saws convinced me to change oil. I'm running Yamalube @ 32:1 now, and the 562 is running at a whole new level.


----------



## old 040 (May 25, 2015)

a couple i had a hard time of letting go of, but i just didn't use them, i've got two 181's to replace the 288 and a 394 fills in where the 2101 left off, i do still miss them though..........


----------



## M&Rtree (May 25, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm really loving Jon's 562XP........I know......don't hate me.
> 
> I'm thankful to RedBull660 for doing that oil thread. His finding on H1R in A/T and M/T saws convinced me to change oil. I'm running Yamalube @ 32:1 now, and the 562 is running at a whole new level.


Terry just built me a 562 that needed a crank. Can't wait to give it a rip.


----------



## Mastermind (May 25, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Terry just built me a 562 that needed a crank. Can't wait to give it a rip.



Run it on 32:1 and that new crank will live a long life.


----------



## redfin (May 25, 2015)

old 040 said:


> a couple i had a hard time of letting go of, but i just didn't use them, i've got two 181's to replace the 288 and a 394 fills in where the 2101 left off, i do still miss them though..........View attachment 426867
> View attachment 426868




Mark you have a very nice collection. You may remember me, we chatted about a year ago regarding an 076 you were selling.


----------



## TEZZA (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TEZZA (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TEZZA (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TEZZA (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TEZZA (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Agrarian (Jul 7, 2015)

My collection grows: 238, 242's, 246's, 254, 262's. Just started putting together three more 262's to round it out. Four 272's waiting in the boxes for their turn under the wrench. No beauty queens here but all are 100% clean and working. Damn this CAD!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jul 12, 2015)

Just got my 266SE finished new bearings, seals, meteor piston, ported and polished, gasket deleted muffler is port matched and opened up , 20" bar and full comp chain. Fires right up sounds bad ass haven't put it to wood yet but I'm confident that it'll rip.. Shine's like a diamond in a goat's ass!!!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jul 13, 2015)

One more...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 14, 2015)

285CD I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Agrarian (Jul 14, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> 285CD I picked up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 435879



There's a saw that need some love.


----------



## redfin (Aug 26, 2015)

I picked this one up from Mr Randy. I just got my bar for it and gonna put it in some wood tomorrow.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 28, 2015)

my first Husky  
they are rare over here in aust. nearly bought one for $500 but thank God i missed it cause i got this one for $200.


----------



## Welder56 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bought a a few boxes of 254/262 parts for $70. Put this together from those boxes.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 7, 2015)

Wish I could find a decent 246!!



Agrarian said:


> My collection grows: 238, 242's, 246's, 254, 262's. Just started putting together three more 262's to round it out. Four 272's waiting in the boxes for their turn under the wrench. No beauty queens here but all are 100% clean and working. Damn this CAD!
> 
> 
> View attachment 434542


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey people I finally got to run the 266se ran a tank full of fuel thru it , cutting up some hundred year old black Walnut. What fun, I rebuilt this saw completely ported ,polished muffler modded I'm very proud of the way it ran went through it got a lots of power quite impressive. I will run it some more this weekend for sure.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 15, 2015)

whats the part no for these K&N filters people are using please.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 15, 2015)

my other 2 series project saw..boy dos this one need some work under the covers!!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll try to find the part# this weekend I'm at work right now, there's a velocity stack under the k&n


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2015)

The 285 and 2100 really belongs to a older "2-series", but with those models the older series overlapped in time of production with the newer one. 

There also is a third "2-series".


----------



## wisers (Oct 15, 2015)

Got this 266 for free. Have $100 in it now not including the bar and chain. Hoping to port and muffler mod it.


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

They run really nice ported and muff modded. My brother has one that Mitch did and it's a cuttin SOB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisers (Oct 15, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> They run really nice ported and muff modded. My brother has one that Mitch did and it's a cuttin SOB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id like to find the larger carb aswell. It was made in early 85 so it has the small one


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

What years had the bigger/different carbs on them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisers (Oct 15, 2015)

I believe mid 85


----------



## mesupra (Oct 15, 2015)

My NOS made in Brazil 272 and lightly used 288 lite the 272 is for sale for the right price btw


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 15, 2015)

My 266 is mid 85 and it has the 224 Tillotson, saws a real hungry animal I love it build really turned out great. ..


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

Those are sweet saws! Very nice! I would to find a 272 cylinder for my 268 and have a 272! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 15, 2015)

I want that 288, so sweet ...


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 16, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The 285 and 2100 really belongs to a older "2-series", but with those models the older series overlapped in time of production with the newer one.
> 
> There also is a third "2-series".


Title reads 2 series. Not newer or older 2 series. [emoji4]


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> Title reads 2 series. Not newer or older 2 series. [emoji4]




I know, my post was for information purposes only.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> My 266 is mid 85 and it has the 224 Tillotson, saws a real hungry animal I love it build really turned out great. ..



That fits nicely, the older ones had smaller carbs.



Mike Gott said:


> What years had the bigger/different carbs on them



The change to HS-224 happened some time in 1985, but I haven't been able to "pinpoint" it. A little later, the designation changed from SE to XP, but again I can't pinpoint the time (1-2 years).

IPL dates aren't accurate info about when a change happened, unless there is a specific comment on it (usually not back then).

Remember that this is about old saws, and anything may have been changed at some point.....


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 17, 2015)

266se compression test after one tank of gas reads 170# 0n my good old Mac tester. I ran the saw pretty hard on that old walnut, how many tanks you think til it's fully run in? ...Perry


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 17, 2015)

Comments?


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 18, 2015)

I've got a few.













.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 18, 2015)

.





.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 18, 2015)

.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 18, 2015)

.








.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## fossil (Oct 18, 2015)

266XP built Oct 1998.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 18, 2015)

I really like the 2xx series of husqvarna saws easy to work on, modify, tune and quite powerfull lots a fun.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 19, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> 266se compression test after one tank of gas reads 170# 0n my good old Mac tester. I ran the saw pretty hard on that old walnut, how many tanks you think til it's fully run in? ...Perry View attachment 454111


What did you do to it. ? New rings bearings and seals ? If so I think the norm is 5 to 10 tanks before its all settled and bedded it as a ball park idea.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah all that and a new piston too...thanks.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 19, 2015)

235...


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn how much squish ? what saw is that?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 19, 2015)

Perry pioneer said:


> Damn how much squish ? what saw is that?



A little 235, I think I gave it away in the Christmas thread last year.


----------



## weedkilla (Oct 19, 2015)

It hasn't arrived yet, but I've just scored what is probably the 2 series I never thought I'd find in Aus. Heated handles making it even more unlikely (and probably pointless for me). 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181900550559 

This came up about an hour after I swore I didn't need any more small saws and said no to a cheap stihl 241.


----------



## fossil (Oct 20, 2015)

It's always very satisfying to come up with one you thought you'd never find.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Oct 20, 2015)

True.


----------



## weedkilla (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd intended for it to go into active duty but after checking how much is nla I think it'll see limited use.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 7, 2015)

Got this together last night. Ported by another member and I did the finishing touches


----------



## Perry pioneer (Nov 8, 2015)

Hope you got a new pull cord on that baby! that be some stout compression.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 8, 2015)

Haha it is. My flywheel was a little off so my timing wasn't quite right. Man did it bite me.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rattler362 (Nov 8, 2015)

Very Nice Clint.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

And one more 288...



And a 262...


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 8, 2015)

Once again Very Nice

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

I happen to have a few of these! 

181 thin ring


281/288 that I just sold on the left ! 288 eliminator on right


Mint 288 low top with bow bar!


----------



## Mike Gott (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool! You got a blue top one with the K&N setup on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

154 that's for sale, but not for long on here!


254 ported by Randy Dunlap at zoo city sawz


Ks/87 262


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes I know the 154 and 181 isn't a 2 series, but I figure if it wasn't for the 154,61/66,and 181. There wouldn't be a 2 series!


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

Here are two saws I haven't see posted yet! These will probally head down the road soon though! I love the 2 series, but if I'm not gonna use them. They might as well go to someone that will cherish them!

254fg ( nordfeller/heated handles)



254 fe


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 20, 2015)

A while back I made a Craigslist trade for this 262xp. I gave a Stihl MS310 that I put a Baileys 390 kit in. The guy couldnt make the trade fast enough! I did a complete rebuild on it with a Meteor piston and everthing else from BPlust! Finally gpt the chain brake figured out and back in!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2015)

Did I hear someone say 254XPG?????


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

Ummmmmmm Randy I hate to be the one that tells you this, but you lost a nut or one finally dropped!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2015)

I had to borrow that nut.....

I'll just leave that right there.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

Lmao! Sometimes you feel like a nut! Sometimes you don't!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't tell anyone.......but that little 254 is a running sob.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> A while back I made a Craigslist trade for this 262xp. I gave a Stihl MS310 that I put a Baileys 390 kit in. The guy couldnt make the trade fast enough! I did a complete rebuild on it with a Meteor piston and everthing else from BPlust! Finally gpt the chain brake figured out and back in!


You done real good on that one.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Did I hear someone say 254XPG?????
> 
> View attachment 462789
> View attachment 462790
> View attachment 462791


rub it in my face why don't ya!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> rub it in my face why don't ya!



It's gonna get a lot of use this winter.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2015)

i have 3 with heat now. the price difference with husq for heat is so marginal, guess that's the way I'll go with any new ones in the future.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 20, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> i have 3 with heat now. the price difference with husq for heat is so marginal, guess that's the way I'll go with any new ones in the future.


miscounted. have 4.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Don't tell anyone.......but that little 254 is a running sob.


Oh I won't share the secret about that! I have seen the video though. I know I love the one Randy D did for me. Heck I loved the 254's before I got mine ported!



bryanr2 said:


> rub it in my face why don't ya!



I would be careful what you ask for Bryan!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Oh I won't share the secret about that! I have seen the video though. I know I love the one Randy D did for me. Heck I loved the 254's before I got mine ported!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be careful what you ask for Bryan!!!




Randy builds a great running saw. Not bad for a midget pig.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 20, 2015)

Lmao! You know sometimes you just have to grab the bull by the horns and forget about the stump!


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Did I hear someone say 254XPG?????
> 
> View attachment 462789
> View attachment 462790
> View attachment 462791


Very nice but does it get cold enough for you to use a XPG? 
I think you should send it up to me for the winter. 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2015)

Sty57 said:


> Very nice but does it get cold enough for you to use a XPG?
> I think you should send it up to me for the winter.
> 
> Thanks, Brian



My old hands will appreciate it.


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 20, 2015)

I wish all my saws where heated.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 20, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> miscounted. have 4.


Now Steven thats just bragging![emoji41]


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is a fast and easy way to add a heated handle to your saw! 


Well atleast to the top handle! I bought a 272 off of eBay and the top cover was line this.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2015)

Maybe add a deflector pointed up for those extra cold days!


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 21, 2015)

probably melt your finger nails.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2015)

Ya probably would!


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 21, 2015)

Gotta be the Sexiest thread on AS....


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 21, 2015)

No pictures but have a 154/254 its a 154 with some 254 parts.
And a 268XP from the dump, its awaiting a golf piston kit and top cover.
The old piston had its locating pin in to far and the ring walked and stuck in the groove, lucily not damaged.
Saw is is pretty good shape otherwise.
BBB


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is my thin ring 2100 with dual dawgs and chain brake! It's missing a few parts still which I have located. We just have to finish the final deal. Which includes two more 288's! A high top and a low top.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

Well this is my last attempt to keep this thread alive and on top! Lol! I'm only missing or wanting a 238/242/246 to finish off my 2 series.

Here are my not so pretty saws!
254


262 with decomp


272


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 22, 2015)

Love the bottle of super clean! Use it for the lighter dirt for sure. Works well. 

I have a complete 254 not pictured. Needs some work for sure. 

The tag says it's a 96' but says it's a 254. No xp. Is there such a thing???


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Love the bottle of super clean! Use it for the lighter dirt for sure. Works well.
> 
> I have a complete 254 not pictured. Needs some work for sure.
> 
> The tag says it's a 96' but says it's a 254. No xp. Is there such a thing???



I keep it in a coffee can under the bench. I haven't picked up a ultra sonic cleaner yet and I don't use the parts washer enough to keep buying fluid so it evaporates before I use it. So super clean it is right now.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sweet!! Wish I had a parts washer.... Jesus I could use one. 

Want me to send ya a bunch of parts to clean to justify it LOL


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll just trade you the parts washer for the 262 you posted!


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hahaha. Wish I could, ****ing thing ain't working right. But I'll get it soon. After posting a thread on here I got some good ideas to look for. 

Maybe once it's right, we can talk 

Really only want my 254xpg. Kinda miss my 044 as well


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 22, 2015)

the 272 has a new brazilian starter with original sticker. HD filter is a recent addition.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's my 262 sitting on my parts washer / shelf.






The Homelite makes the 262 look like a toy.


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 22, 2015)

Dang their sure been some nice saws posted today. Hope everyone keeps them coming.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 22, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Very nice!



thanks adam! Looking forward to attacking my woodpile this winter while im laid off and that 272 is gonna get some time. this probably will too...


----------



## Perry pioneer (Nov 22, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> View attachment 463414


Wish I could take out that garbage. ..nice saws, I want a 288.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Love the bottle of super clean! Use it for the lighter dirt for sure. Works well.
> 
> I have a complete 254 not pictured. Needs some work for sure.
> 
> The tag says it's a 96' but says it's a 254. No xp. Is there such a thing???



The 254 started as a se! I'm not sure what year they switched over. @SawTroll would know that better then me.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> thanks adam! Looking forward to attacking my woodpile this winter while im laid off and that 272 is gonna get some time. this probably will too...
> View attachment 463428




 
That's a beautiful sight!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> The 254 started as a se! I'm not sure what year they switched over. @SawTroll would know that better then me.



It should be a xp if it is a '96 though - which color is the number tag, "silver" or black?


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 22, 2015)

Your wood pile is gonna hate you!


----------



## Rodburner04 (Nov 22, 2015)

2000 288xp lite


----------



## R2D (Nov 22, 2015)

Elect6845 ported 288xp




Very very clean and fairly unused hda87 ks cylinder 262xp


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It should be a xp if it is a '96 though - which color is the number tag, "silver" or black?



It's a black tag. So I figured it's a 96. But the weird thing is that it's not like the tag is worn. I'll take a picture tonight


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 23, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> View attachment 463638


this is the tag off my say above, no xp either


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 23, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> this is the tag off my say above, no xp either
> View attachment 463646



It's funny how great of shape your 262 is in too my 254. It's the next saw too get worked over and looking sharp again


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 23, 2015)

If I remember when I get home I'll take a pic of the tag of my 254. I keep forgetting after you mentioned it!


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 23, 2015)

I figured it's more of a misprint. Cuz the 262 I have has the xp and the 254xpg is the Same on the tag. 

Didn't know how common it was. Guess it the was the drunk swede who dropped the ball that day


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 23, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> I figured it's more of a misprint. Cuz the 262 I have has the xp and the 254xpg is the Same on the tag.
> 
> Didn't know how common it was. Guess it the was the drunk swede who dropped the ball that day



All that raping and pillaging will take it out of a man, fer sure.


----------



## redfin (Nov 23, 2015)

Finished this one not to long ago.


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 23, 2015)

Sold my first 262xp to a guy up the road from me. That's a big step for me - could I be on the road to CAD recovery? Don't really think so because I had a 3 254 carcasses arrive in the last 3 days. Still, it's something isn't it?


----------



## Steve burrows (Nov 24, 2015)

Just picked this one up today, with the original manuals in the dealer back. My first 2 series so eager to see what it's like


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 24, 2015)

Steve burrows said:


> Just picked this one up today, with the original manuals in the dealer back. My first 2 series so eager to see what it's like



Besides what everyone had said on here. They aren't actually very good. So to save you the headache and disappointment. I just buy the saw off if you.


----------



## Steve burrows (Nov 24, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Besides what everyone had said on here. They aren't actually very good. So to save you the headache and disappointment. I just buy the saw off if you.


I'm open to offers [emoji6]


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 24, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> Sold my first 262xp to a guy up the road from me. That's a big step for me - could I be on the road to CAD recovery? Don't really think so because I had a 3 254 carcasses arrive in the last 3 days. Still, it's something isn't it?


Selling one and replacing it with three and you're thinking recovery? 

Um... no...


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

And here I thought I might have turned a corner...

The count only went up by two, surely that is progress?!?


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 24, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> And here I thought I might have turned a corner...
> 
> The count only went up by two, surely that is progress?!?



I would say your on the right track. Winter is coming and you have to stay busy then!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> View attachment 463638





cus_deluxe said:


> this is the tag off my say above, no xp either
> View attachment 463646



It means nothing that the tag doesn't say XP, it often was that way back then.

That 254 tag surely looks like it is a 1996 one, but week 49 is very close to 1986, so there is a slight chance they made a mistake, and used a black tag on a late 1986 saw.

Do you have more pictures of that 254?

The 262 is a 1990 week 15 one.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It means nothing that the tag doesn't say XP, it often was that way back then.
> 
> That 254 tag surely looks like it is a 1996 one, but week 49 is very close to 1986, so there is a slight chance they made a mistake, and used a black tag on a late 1986 saw.
> 
> ...


Yep im not concerned about it


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It means nothing that the tag doesn't say XP, it often was that way back then.
> 
> That 254 tag surely looks like it is a 1996 one, but week 49 is very close to 1986, so there is a slight chance they made a mistake, and used a black tag on a late 1986 saw.
> 
> ...




I'll take more pictures if it helps for sure. It's just sitting waiting for me to over haul it. 

I'm not concerned either just more interesting how some have the xp and some don't for some reason


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

Recoil starter isn't original. Recieved it without one. Bin of parts came in handy LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2015)

Unless _all 3_ major covers have been replaced, it is a 1996 saw, and not a 1986 one_. 
_
One more thing to look for; A 1986 saw would lack the duct for the "Air Injection", but a 1996 one will have it - see frame K, upper right corner, here:

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna254-1992-10.PDF

Also be aware that there could be date codes on "plastic" parts, and the crank bells often show the production month.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

Awesome. Was hoping it wasn't a 86 one honestly. Then my analness would have to find another recoil starter for it. LOL 

Thanks for the info. Appreciate it greatly


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Unless _all 3_ major covers have been replaced, it is a 1996 saw, and not a 1986 one_._



I'm guessing the top cover is not original. See how it overlaps part of the decomp port? That happened to me when I put a newer cylinder with decomp on a 1992 262. I had to rasp out a half moon in the plastic to get the decomp to depress. It's an issue when you put an old cover on a newer cylinder or vice versa.

What is that gray thing sticking up out of the chainbrake on top of the top handle?


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> I'm guessing the top cover is not original. See how it overlaps part of the decomp port? That happened to me when I put a newer cylinder with decomp on a 1992 262. I had to rasp out a half moon in the plastic to get the decomp to depress. It's an issue when you put an old cover on a newer cylinder or vice versa.
> 
> What is that gray thing sticking up out of the chainbrake on top of the top handle?




Good eye. Never noticed that. Probably gonna leave it plugged anyways since they are not hard to pull over.

Isn't that a plug or spacer?? I know my xpg it has the plastic piece where the wires connect too on the top handle in the same spot


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Isn't that a plug or spacer?? I know my xpg it has the plastic piece where the wires connect too on the top handle in the same spot



I have never seen an XPG handle so maybe? The 254 does have a spacer on that end of the top handle but it goes underneath the top handle, not on top.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> ....
> 
> Isn't that a plug or spacer?? I know my xpg it has the plastic piece where the wires connect too on the top handle in the same spot



Spacer/bumper as far as I recall - to keep the clutch cover from slapping the saw body/handle back there.


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Spacer/bumper as far as I recall - to keep the clutch cover from slapping the saw body/handle back there.



That is a black rubber donut on the 257 and 262 but it was not used for the 254. At least I have never seen one and the IPL's don't show one.


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's the Jan 1996 IPL pictures of the top handle.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> That is a black rubber donut on the 257 and 262 but it was not used for the 254. At least I have never seen one and the IPL's don't show one.



This topic was up not too long ago on some saw forum, but so far I haven't found it.
From the IPLs, it looks like you are right, and the part we see is isn't the spacer, but a part connected to handle heating?

By now there are signs that several parts isn't original on that saw (case) anyway, and it could of course be more...


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> This topic was up not too long ago on some saw forum, but so far I haven't found it. I don't remember what models/versions that are supposed to have it.
> 
> By now there are signs that several parts isn't original on that saw (case) though, and it could of course be more...



I can take a closer picture with the clutch cover off. 

I pretty much assumed as much anyways. The fella I got it from has a lot of saws as that is his business (felling and firewood)

He said he had quite a few of Em back in the day. Really not worried about parts that don't match the year 100%. As long as they are oem and are ment for the saw. Planned on keeping 'er. 


Woods not gonna notice the difference LOL


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

Saws gonna get the full treatment so I'll find out what's not right. Have a lot of spare parts to fix that problem as well haha


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

Another thing that can point to its real age is whether the oil pump is driven by the clutch drum or by a gear pressed onto the crankshaft. However it is fairly easy to convert the older gear driven approach to the clutch driven approach. Whenever I find a gear driven one, I convert it because not having a puddle of oil form when the saw is idling is a great feature.

And the earlier saw will not have the aluminum heat shield between the cylinder and muffler.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's without the clutch cover



Seen if it would pull off. And this is what it reviled 



Xpg handle. It's great because I almost have enough to swap this over to an xpg


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Xpg handle. It's great because I almost have enough to swap this over to an xpg



Very cool - never seen one! Hopefully the heater wires are still good - a simple resistance measurement seems in order.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ya shouldn't be too hard to figure out! 

Probably just swap a regular handle on it. Unless a 'g' flywheel just magically flies at me.


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 24, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Ya shouldn't be too hard to figure out! Probably just swap a regular handle on it. Unless a 'g' flywheel just magically flies at me.



You'll need a lot more than just the flywheel unless you have the rest of the items stashed away? Generator, heated rear handle, on/off switch, wiring, etc???

The Husky service manual has a decent troubleshooting section for the heated handle. The handle should measure from 3 to 4 ohms.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup for sure. Have a few heated parts stashed for my next project. Wiring can be made up easy enough. But would need generator and flywheel to complete what I need for heat

I have a 254xpg that I built from the crank up. So at least I have something to compare too


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 25, 2015)

You don't see the XPG carcasses for sale in eBay that often nor do you see the individual parts. I wonder what percentage of Husky's sales were for the 'G' option? I haven't cracked open my 272xpg carcass that I got the beginning of this year on ebay. I'm hoping its all there and working but it looks pretty humble so it's not likely. It is one of the early metal rear handle 272's.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice. Definitely would be a a nice g model to have. 

Seems that they are pretty rare. I bought a pretty big lot of 254 and 262 carcasses. Most were g models. Sold alot of it. Kept 1 g model for myself. Bought it all for $75... 


It works so Im happy about it. Selling the parts paid for the build


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 25, 2015)

Where are deals like that when I'm looking??? So jealous.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just luck really. Its easier to find local deals.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Landmark (Nov 27, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> Wrong thread.


Interesting out of all the amazing stihls in your sig a husky 262 made the top of your list.


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 27, 2015)

landmark said:


> Interesting out of all the amazing stihls in your sig a husky 262 made the top of your list.


Yes, the list is definitely in the proper order!


----------



## Tor R (Nov 27, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Here's without the clutch cover
> View attachment 463841
> 
> 
> ...


XPG handle from the newer time.
What other part to the XPG system do you miss?


----------



## Agrarian (Nov 27, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Yup for sure. Have a few heated parts stashed for my next project. Wiring can be made up easy enough. But would need generator and flywheel to complete what I need for heat
> 
> I have a 254xpg that I built from the crank up. So at least I have something to compare too



I see the generator on eBay for $50. But if you are like me, I would rather put that $50 towards a good carcass and end up with all the extra stuff.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

Welder56 said:


> Here's without the clutch cover
> View attachment 463841
> 
> 
> ...



It surely looks like an xpg handlebar.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> You don't see the XPG carcasses for sale in eBay that often nor do you see the individual parts. I wonder what percentage of Husky's sales were for the 'G' option? I haven't cracked open my 272xpg carcass that I got the beginning of this year on ebay. I'm hoping its all there and working but it looks pretty humble so it's not likely. It is one of the early metal rear handle 272's.



XPG is close to 100% here, on new pro saws - but it will of course vary with the climate.


----------



## Tor R (Nov 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> XPG is close to 100% here, on new pro saws - but it will of course vary with the climate.


yes, defently over 95% with XPG here.
Ebay Germany I would think its more like 50-50.
Personaly I dont buy a chainsaw without heathed handle.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2015)

Tor R said:


> yes, defently over 95% with XPG here.
> Ebay Germany I would think its more like 50-50.
> *Personaly I dont buy a chainsaw without heathed handle*.



I don't either, unless I badly want a model that doesn't offer the option. The 339xp was the only one, so far.

However, one saw I would buy in an instant without it is a Dozerdan 346xp - not much else.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tor R said:


> XPG handle from the newer time.
> What other part to the XPG system do you miss?



I would need flywheel and generator for having heat on that saw. I have a nice switch, I could make up the wires easy enough.



SawTroll said:


> XPG is close to 100% here, on new pro saws - but it will of course vary with the climate.



I've found quite a few people here like the heated handles as well. I've came across a bit of xpg and arctic carcasses.


----------



## Tor R (Nov 27, 2015)

What saw and year model do you need a flywheel and gen to?
Far as I can remember there at least 3 different flywheels out there.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 27, 2015)

landmark said:


> Interesting out of all the amazing stihls in your sig a husky 262 made the top of your list.


 alphabetical order.. the jonsered doesnt count.. its a POS


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tor R said:


> What saw and year model do you need a flywheel and gen to?
> Far as I can remember there at least 3 different flywheels out there.



I would need it for a 1996 254. No worries about it though!! Pm me if need be


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 29, 2015)

I really like all the orange parts in the 2 series saws.










.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2015)

Damn Jack. 

I want one of those.


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 29, 2015)

Got mine back into one piece. It starts, idles and piss-revs. 
I'll have to wait to get it into some wood until later.


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn Jack.
> 
> I want one of those.


I've been looking......


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been a dumb ass and given away two of them.


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 29, 2015)

This 242xp has seen little use. It's carb was adjusted for the Denver area.
Might set it up a 3/8 lp chain and a teclight bar from a climbing saw.
For now just a light cleaning and some use.


----------



## Tor R (Nov 30, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> I really like all the orange parts in the 2 series saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look to be a pearl!!!


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 30, 2015)

This old girl is heading out tomorrow!


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 30, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> I really like all the orange parts in the 2 series saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to find one of these! It's my missing link!


----------



## Sty57 (Dec 1, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> This old girl is heading out tomorrow!View attachment 465500
> View attachment 465502
> View attachment 465503


I hope you got my address right Adam.....


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 1, 2015)

Sty57 said:


> I hope you got my address right Adam.....




Lol Brian! Don't be catching a cold waiting by your mail box! Lol!


----------



## Sty57 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been standing outside all night in the rain and sleet......


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 1, 2015)

Such beautiful Wisconsin weather we are having!


----------



## Sty57 (Dec 1, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Such beautiful Wisconsin weather we are having!


No doubt, been raining all night. Now it's turning to snow, it going to make a mess of things.


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 1, 2015)

Same here in Iowa, just lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landmark (Dec 1, 2015)

Rain and mild in wnc. I am ready for colder weather. Winter is running way late this year.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 1, 2015)

landmark said:


> Rain and mild in wnc. I am ready for colder weather. Winter is running way late this year.




It is here to! It just needs to snow a little and stay around 25°. That way it is still good wood weather but you can also do some scouting for new deer stands for next year.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 1, 2015)

One good thing about the rain though is it took the frost out of the ground. So now I still have a chance on digging in a gas line to the shop to hook up a modine.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

It's been raining here for three days. My pushing over trees might be over for a good long while....


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 1, 2015)

I hope it doesn't get bitter cold soon! With all of us having so much rain, the frost will be 4' deep before we know it.


----------



## Sty57 (Dec 1, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> I hope it doesn't get bitter cold soon! With all of us having so much rain, the frost will be 4' deep before we know it.


Hopefully the Temps drop off a little. I really need the ground to stiffen up some. I'll have ruts all over in the woods now.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 2, 2015)

Picked up what I thought was going to be a parts saw but maybe not! There has been a 262xp on Pittsburgh Craigslist for over a month. Guy said his buddy backed over it with his truck. He said it was muddy so it sank in the mudd and didnt have a lot of damage. I went back and forth on it for weeks. Today I decided to take the 45 minute trip to check it out. It was definetly dirty and had some damage. The front rubber av thing is broke along with the brake flag. The muffler is dented on top and the aluminum handle is bent. The tabs broke off the back of the clutch cover. The piston showed some carbon smears but it blew about 170 on my guage! Here it is after a quick wipe down.














And yep it has what everyone wants there 262 to have![emoji481] [emoji481]


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 2, 2015)

Well if anything it will be a great donor saw. Those tags are easy enough to swap over. Great find there.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice snag.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Perry pioneer (Jan 7, 2016)

Got my 288 going been raining all week only got to piss rev in the driveway sounds healthy I like it!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jan 7, 2016)

All rebuilt. ..new Meteor piston bearings and seals scored a new in the box Tillotson cleaned up the ports and polished the exhaust matched port to the muffler enlarged muffler hole,base gasket delete. All it needs is an old swedomatic chain brake and a 24" guide bar then it'll be done, before I started it it had 165 psi on my old Mac compression tester. I can't wait to run this baby.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jan 7, 2016)

Here's some pictures. ..


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 7, 2016)

Purdy saw!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you Agarian


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 25, 2016)

PA Dan said:


>


And this is what she looks like today!


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here's my only 2 series, but that may be changing soon, we'll see what happens though.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 6, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Here's my only 2 series, but that may be changing soon, we'll see what happens though.View attachment 523901


thats the one to have!


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

bryanr2 said:


> thats the one to have!


Did you say it's one of them to to have lol.
Thanks Steven.
Trying for another size soon.
Here's a few more pictures. 



It does have a bit of surface rust on it, but I'm ok with it since it's never been touched up or cleaned with any chemicals .


----------



## Mattyo (Sep 7, 2016)

someone needs to pick this guy up...




http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/5769536795.html


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 7, 2016)

Some really sweet 2xx series saws here, and I got the swedomatic nos parts from Brian Plust, thanks man looks good... Perry.
288 and 266 really get with it!


----------



## Drptrch (Sep 7, 2016)

254 XP


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2016)

281XP, 30" Iggesund Forrest bar.


----------



## SS Sniper (Sep 8, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> someone needs to pick this guy up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ones got me thinking! Close to me too.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 8, 2016)

Buy that mutha, love that lynyrd too !!!


----------



## SS Sniper (Sep 8, 2016)

Perry pioneer said:


> Buy that mutha, love that lynyrd too !!!


Yes they were great. Don't get me talking on them; cause I won't stop! 

The NOS 272xp from mesupra just came in today. It ain't NOS anymore, and boy are those saws sweet. So needless to say, I want that one pretty bad. But, I have to limit myself....maybe? 
Oh and BTW, great guy to deal with! Wouldn't hesitate to buy another saw from him


----------



## Mattyo (Sep 8, 2016)

that 268 is very nice indeed... i'm more into the 3 series stuff, but for a shelf queen emergency saw, that 268 would do the trick


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> that 268 is very nice indeed... i'm more into the 3 series stuff, but for a shelf queen emergency saw, that 268 would do the trick



The only disadvantage of the 372xp vs. the 272xp is that the 372 has an inboard clutch, and doesn't handle as nicety despite it is a tad lighter.


----------



## Mattyo (Sep 9, 2016)

Just to beat u to the punch Niko.....I believe parts are easier to get for the 3 series than the 2 series at this point....so there is an advantage towards 372.


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 9, 2016)

I just did a total rebuild on a 272xp and the only thing I had trouble finding was the top cover decal. I found everything else just fine.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> Just to beat u to the punch Niko.....I believe parts are easier to get for the 3 series than the 2 series at this point....so there is an advantage towards 372.



Well, both models still are made in Brazil, but at least the 272 isn't _exactly_ the same as the Swedish made one.

I agree that parts likely are more available for the 372 though - but then you have to sort out which 372 it is, as there are several versions out there.


----------



## SEAM (Sep 9, 2016)

272 XP and the compression when I got the saw...





...it did run, not very well, though

A new ring and compression went up some (around 130 or so). I can live with that, it's not a saw I could sell anyhow - probably had a rough life.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 9, 2016)

Give it a base gasket delete should help you out with compression a bit.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2016)

SEAM said:


> 272 XP and the compression when I got the saw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it once left the factory as a heated handle one (xpg), unless the metal tank/rear handle is from another saw?


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2016)

Good to see this thread back up and rolling. 

Hope to be joining this club in a few weeks.


----------



## SS Sniper (Sep 10, 2016)

Perry pioneer said:


> Buy that mutha, love that lynyrd too !!!


Well... I'm making a trip to Connecticut!


----------



## weimedog (Sep 10, 2016)

Do 254's count? Built a few of those recently...then took the spare parts left over and built one for myself..... Turned out surprisingly well!


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 11, 2016)

Pictures yes!


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 11, 2016)

Can't remember if I posted this or not but here goes.




one more





Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice saws ,looks like you live in the woods lucky you.


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 11, 2016)

Perry pioneer said:


> Nice saws ,looks like you live in the woods lucky you.


Thank you. Yes we live in the mountains of W.N.C.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71dart (Sep 11, 2016)

Where about in WNC?


rattler362 said:


> Thank you. Yes we live in the mountains of W.N.C.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 11, 2016)

71dart said:


> Where about in WNC?


In Marshall about 25min west of Asheville.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71dart (Sep 11, 2016)

rattler362 said:


> In Marshall about 25min west of Asheville.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk







Good to know. I live in Shelton Laurel about 15 mi. north of Marshall.


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey I got alot of friends from laurel.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## weimedog (Sep 11, 2016)

Perry pioneer said:


> Pictures yes!



Some pics...built from "junk" have a video up over on the YouTube channel. Has new bearings and seals. Popup piston. Cut cylinder base to get .020" squish with a OEM base gasket. Covered up the stock muffler outlet and brazed in a 5/8 dia x 1.5 in long tube....a true Chits & grins saw. And it runs quite well...


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 11, 2016)

I like it, what's the psi on that? And did you do any porting on it? 2xx series are so fun to work on and build, good job... Perry


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh and I like that pop up too!


----------



## weimedog (Sep 11, 2016)

Right now its a little more than 180 - maybe 185. I don't trust my gage. I left the ports alone but since the cylinder is lower by .020 it has a little more intake duration and the exhaust opens a little later. Runs best when set at 13300-13500 right now so it predictably didn't pick up RPM's but pulls quite a bit harder than the stock one I had for a reference.


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 11, 2016)

weimedog said:


> Right now its a little more than 180 - maybe 185. I don't trust my gage. I left the ports alone but since the cylinder is lower by .020 it has a little more intake duration and the exhaust opens a little later. Runs best when set at 13300-13500 right now so it predictably didn't pick up RPM's but pulls quite a bit harder than the stock one I had for a reference.


Mine blows 180# with new ring 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## volvo2før (Jan 8, 2017)

Two buddies in Norwegian forest!  242xpg and 254g


----------



## motor head (Jan 8, 2017)

MY 281


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Drptrch (Jan 8, 2017)

2100 & 281





Oops, wrong 2-series [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## motor head (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's my 266


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 8, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> View attachment 549282


That's a sweet looking saw! Very nice


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Project.
Piston is clean .


----------



## r black (Jan 8, 2017)

clean 262


----------



## Big_6 (Jan 8, 2017)

My (2) discontinued 
235x-torq. lp. brush cutters gone to new homes.








One saw had tool-less bar & chain adjustment! 
I put the proper L/H tune on these and got into some 20" maple!


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 8, 2017)

r black said:


> clean 262


That's it lol.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Well......this isn't my saw, but one I built a while back for a logger friend. He had worn out four 262 XP from brand new and was whining that he couldn't buy any more. I took his four saws and salvaged what I could of the best parts from each. He really wears a saw out......when it's done, it's done so I also needed a lot of new parts but he was more than happy to pony up the cash. This is ported as far as I dared go with it and the squish set at 0.020....one of the great salvages was from his first 262....a 1990 model...the #87 Walbro.....awesome carb....to bad they only used it two years on these saws....really breaths and work well with the porting and the Walker or Walker clone muffler. Brutus little saw with a 16" bar in 0.058 X 3/8" full chisel......really loud saw.....I've since replaced the Walker style with a modded stock 262 muffler due to the noise....


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just sold this one.


----------



## Daserlon (Jan 8, 2017)

There's a couple non 2 series in there, 181se and 394xp. My other 2100 and the 272's arent there either.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 8, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Just sold this one.View attachment 549367



Boy that looks way better than this one!!!! This 257 is from the same fella I built the 262 for.......they all look like this when he can't make them run anymore...all 4 of his 262s looked like this........LOL!!!!!


----------



## rob066 (Jan 8, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> Boy that looks way better than this one!!!! This 257 is from the same fella I built the 262 for.......they all look like this when he can't make them run anymore...all 4 of his 262s looked like this........LOL!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 549372
> View attachment 549373


Thats is getting your moneys worth. That will make some of the non saw users cringe around here.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## motor head (Jan 8, 2017)

This is a 61 with a 272 top end


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> Boy that looks way better than this one!!!! This 257 is from the same fella I built the 262 for.......they all look like this when he can't make them run anymore...all 4 of his 262s looked like this........LOL!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 549372
> View attachment 549373


How would I describe that, over used.
Doesn't look to bad for the amount of hrs on it, go husky.
Here's one I bet he'd like to have.
It's a bit rough though .


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 9, 2017)

My 254xp

Ported, muffler and inlet modded.

Breathing like a dragon and matches a friends 346xp NE

Now has new AV mounts all round to solve the out of line handle as pictured and is running a 154se bottom end with a 254xp cylinder and piston.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 9, 2017)

rob066 said:


> Thats is getting your moneys worth. That will make some of the non saw users cringe around here.



Yezz sir....Ol' Birdie gets ALL the hours out of everything he has.......and he's really not abusive on equipment.....just uses them a lot....keeps 'em tuned, filters changed etc. As long as they'll still cut wood they go to work everyday...even if he has to nurse 'em a little. Cutting in spruce pine and balsam fir they get pretty nasty...that's just pitch build up on the top handles...LOL!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> Boy that looks way better than this one!!!! This 257 is from the same fella I built the 262 for.......they all look like this when he can't make them run anymore...all 4 of his 262s looked like this........LOL!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 549372
> View attachment 549373



That is a really rough looking specimen but I often see more of them like it, cutting softwood really gums them up and it seems most softwood cutters around these parts never clean a saw, its just a tool. My saws cut lots of softwood but I at least try to clean them up periodically. I do know a guy that has a nice 266XP with very low hours.


----------



## r black (Jan 9, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> That's it lol.


for a 2 series, yep.... some day ill add a 288


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> My 254xp
> 
> Ported, muffler and inlet modded.
> 
> ...


Hopefully your friends 346 is ported that it matches or there is something wrong with the 254. My 254 has no problem keeping up with a stock 346oe or ne and it has no mods. It's also one of my favorite saws out of all of them and gets a good amount of use.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

r black said:


> for a 2 series, yep.... some day ill add a 288


I'll consider partial trades .


----------



## r black (Jan 9, 2017)

brett , is that a seized top end 288xp in the price range of $150-$200 that's the only way( i buy  ) besides the .064 i own is the creamsicle equivalent (in my opinion ) lol and don't even have the 262 any more bought and sold on this site


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

r black said:


> brett , is that a seized top end 288xp in the price range of $150-$200 that's the only way( i buy  ) besides the .064 i own is the creamsicle equivalent (in my opinion ) lol and don't even have the 262 any more bought and sold on this site


How much did you give for the 562 .
When I bought it. 
I pulled the plug and turned it over one full revolution and it had a nice coat of lube on the cylinder wall still from the factory.
I'd like to try an oh64, never had or ran one, yet . But I've never started this one either .
I would have given your asking price for the 262, I just couldn't do it at the time for some reason I can't now remember.
Here's a couple more pictures of it.
I'm not thinking it's seized .


Little surface rust here, but I'll leave that as it's in survivor condition and I don't want to disturb it. I've never had the bar and chain off either, but only the top cover and the plug to check the cylinder when I bought it.


----------



## r black (Jan 9, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> How much did you give for the 562 .
> When I bought it I pulled the plug and turned it over one full revolution and it had a nice coat of lube on the cylinder wall still from the factory.
> I'd like to try an oh64, never had or ran one, yet . But I've never started this one either .
> I would have given your asking price for the 262, I just couldn't do it at the time for some reason I can't now remember.
> ...


that's a very nice version of a 288..... i paid $400 out the door for the 562 from a pawn shop 2012 model ....iv'e never ran a... oh288  but im guessing the 064/288 saws are very close maybe a slight edge to the 288  i sold the 262 same price a i bought it for here


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 9, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Hopefully your friends 346 is ported that it matches ot there is something wrong with the 254. My 254 has no problem keeping up with a stock 346oe or ne and it has no mods. It's also one of my favorite saws out of all of them and gets a good amount of use.View attachment 549483



Matches... Maybe better, Never timed any cuts. I am more than sure my 254 is OK 

18" 254xp 15" 346xp, blah blah blah

From what I remember the muffler has been opened up and the internal restrictor tube englarged/drilled out.

Muffler matched to exhaust port, light porting, dunno how much, it's a farm saw not a hot saw 

Limiter caps removed to allow carb tuning, squish reduced and coil changed to what I think is meant to be a a non limited coil (too modern for me to care about)


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

r black said:


> that's a very nice version of a 288..... i paid $400 out the door for the 562 from a pawn shop 2012 model ....iv'e never ran a... oh288  but im guessing the 064/288 saws are very close maybe a slight edge to the 288  i sold the 262 same price a i bought it for here


Thanks .
Great price on the 562, now wouldn't you splurge a little more for a Swedish classic . From what I have read I'd have to agree in regards to the 064 out classing the 288, but I've never ran either personally so I have no right to speak to that either way. I've always wanted an 064 as I've had plenty of other stihls but not one of them yet . I like to be able to experience things for myself rather than go with what everyone else tells me. 
I'm thinking the oh288 was the jred version .


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Matches... Maybe better, Never timed any cuts. I am more than sure my 254 is OK
> 
> 18" 254xp 15" 346xp, blah blah blah
> 
> ...


Nice, that's sounding better. 
Having owned lots of 346xp's oe and ne as well as the 2153 and 2152's and the 254 I can say stock for stock there is no comparing the two. They are both fun little hotrods and I enjoy both of them.
Let us know what you find out, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 9, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> How much did you give for the 562 .
> When I bought it I pulled the plug and turned it over one full revolution and it had a nice coat of lube on the cylinder wall still from the factory.
> I'd like to try an oh64, never had or ran one, yet . But I've never started this one either .
> I would have given your asking price for the 262, I just couldn't do it at the time for some reason I can't now remember.
> ...


I'd be tempted to trade a 298 or a 2100 for a nice 288 like that.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Marshy said:


> I'd be tempted to trade a 298 or a 2100 for a nice 288 like that.


Thanks Marshy.
It would need to be one that was never fired or have a substantial amount of cash with it.
Maybe this will speak better to the condition.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks .
> Great price on the 562, now wouldn't you splurge a little more for a Swedish classic . From what I have read I'd have to agree in regards to the 064 out classing the 288, but I've never ran either personally so I have no right to speak to that either way. I've always wanted an 064 as I've had plenty of other stihls but not one of them yet . I like to be able to experience things for myself rather than go with what everyone else tells me.
> I'm thinking the oh288 was the jred version .



My only complaint against my ported 064 was the vibes. After just a few minutes my left hand was tingling. My 064 spooled faster than my 288, but didn't sound as nice and I didn't like the feel in the cut. So I traded it away after using it twice.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

bryanr2 said:


> My only complaint against my ported 064 was the vibes. After just a few minutes my left hand was tingling. My 064 spooled faster than my 288, but didn't sound as nice and I didn't like the feel in the cut. So I traded it away after using it twice.


Thanks Steven.
I take what many say with a grain of salt, but am listening carefully to what your saying . 
I thought that's why you were supposed to take your left hand off till the saw finished falling thru the wood .
I am surprised on one hand in regards to the vibes, but knowing what I do about the huskys I've ran vs the stihls the huskys win hands down for smoothness. I have never ran a 661, but my 441c-m was silky smooth and the 576 is smoother from what others have said. I had a 575 that was very smooth also, but there was a lot of time in between. 
Were the chains similar as a different/more aggressive grind can make a huge difference.
I will say that at Randy's gtg the best sounding saw was the 288 he had ported for @Magic_Man, I was walking over to see what was going on as soon as I heard it. The coolest was the big echo 1201 that vibrated the ground when it was started for the very first time about 10-15' away, both made me .


----------



## Tor R (Jan 9, 2017)

Sadly we dont see much 2xx serie saws in Norway nowadays, it seems they are dying out


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 9, 2017)

Tor...don't be silly. YOU have all the survivors in your collection lol


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 9, 2017)

Tor R said:


> Sadly we dont see much 2xx serie saws in Norway nowadays, it seems they are dying out


You probably have the market cornered! Maybe a retirement plan?


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mattyo said:


> Tor...don't be silly. YOU have all the survivors in your collection lol


That's what's what I was thinking too. And look at all those g's, I think we've solved the global warming problem it's @Tor R out cutting again .


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks Steven.
> I take what many say with a grain of salt, but am listening carefully to what your saying .
> I thought that's why you were supposed to take your left hand off till the saw finished falling thru the wood .
> I am surprised on one hand in regards to the vibes, but knowing what I do about the huskys I've ran vs the stihls the huskys win hands down for smoothness. I have never ran a 661, but my 441c-m was silky smooth and the 576 is smoother from what others have said. I had a 575 that was very smooth also, but there was a lot of time in between.
> ...



Ive gotten spoiled on Husq springs. The performance of the 064 is undeniable, but the vibes were a nuisance. I love a hopped up 044 or 440. I have a hybrid that I really really enjoy running. But once you get into the 85cc bracket and up ported, the vibes to me were very evident. I haven't had a ported 661 yet, I sold my brand new 661 last fall so I could insulate my mom and dad's attic, but from what I remember- the 661 was very smooth. Personally, Id pass on a 64, 650, 0r 660 at this point and go with a 661. The money you spend on a *mint* 064 is right there with a brand new 661.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 9, 2017)

bryanr2 said:


> Ive gotten spoiled on Husq springs. The performance of the 064 is undeniable, but the vibes were a nuisance. I love a hopped up 044 or 440. I have a hybrid that I really really enjoy running. But once you get into the 85cc bracket and up ported, the vibes to me were very evident. I haven't had a ported 661 yet, I sold my brand new 661 last fall so I could insulate my mom and dad's attic, but from what I remember- the 661 was very smooth. Personally, Id pass on a 64, 650, 0r 660 at this point and go with a 661. The money you spend on a *mint* 064 is right there with a brand new 661.


Thanks .
I hear all that loud and clear.

Ok, back to the huskys.
Here's the 272 I sold this fall, didn't want to, but how many non project 70cc saws should a guy really have. 3 or 4 seems to be a good number for me right now. The guy I sold it to may bring it back by as he's decided not to sell firewood anymore , I won't argue as it's hard to find a clean one.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow that is a beauty. Cleanest one I have seen. Is is a older Sweden saw or Brazil?


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 10, 2017)

bryanr2 said:


> Wow that is a beauty. Cleanest one I have seen. Is is a older Sweden saw or Brazil?


Swedish saw.
Here's a few more after a quick cleaning. 
What amazes me is how good this saw looks after yrs of firewood cutting. This saw was used to cut for an outdoor boiler for a good portion of its life and for a wood burner the first portion. The guy I bought it from said he bought it off the original owner. He used it quite a bit, but is particular with his tools.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 10, 2017)

incredible


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 10, 2017)

bryanr2 said:


> incredible


If you want it tell me how much and I'll tell him. The guy that bought it is not a collector, just cuts firewood too and takes good care of things. He said he hadn't used it a lot this fall. I think he only sold 30 cord this year and he doesn't let saws ride in the back of the truck. I sold him a saw last spring and this one this fall, he's a very nice guy to work with. I've tried to get him over here, but he doesn't have the time.


----------



## motor head (Jan 10, 2017)

Today I have this ratty old 162 with a 266 top end.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Hopefully your friends 346 is ported that it matches or there is something wrong with the 254. My 254 has no problem keeping up with a stock 346oe or ne and it has no mods. It's also one of my favorite saws out of all of them and gets a good amount of use.View attachment 549483



Surely a 254 should beat any 346 if both are stock - unless the wood is very small.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 10, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks Marshy.
> It would need to be one that was never fired or have a substantial amount of cash with it.
> Maybe this will speak better to the condition.View attachment 549560
> View attachment 549561
> View attachment 549562


As much as I want one, I would not be willing to pay a premium. Besides, I don't think I will come across another 298xp as nice as the one I have. I think there is a higher chance to find a nice 2100 than another 298. You just don't see many around. You have a nice 288 but some of the fasteners are corroding.  Those shelf queens are too much work.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 11, 2017)

Marshy said:


> As much as I want one, I would not be willing to pay a premium. Besides, I don't think I will come across another 298xp as nice as the one I have. I think there is a higher chance to find a nice 2100 than another 298. You just don't see many around. You have a nice 288 but some of the fasteners are corroding.  Those shelf queens are too much work.


I think I saw picture of your 298 on another forum Wade, long time ago though 
And if I remember correct it's a beautiful 298 also


----------



## Marshy (Jan 11, 2017)

It's no show piece, aint afraid to use it.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 11, 2017)

Marshy said:


> It's no show piece, aint afraid to use it.
> View attachment 550016
> 
> View attachment 550017
> ...


I doubt I got any 2xx serie saws who is in this condition Wade, my 2xx doesnt look som nice!!!
Gorgeous 298 it is!
Those 2xx was ment to be used, even the new 5xx serie saws has supreme AV I more prefer to take one of my classic saws with me to the forrest


----------



## Tor R (Jan 11, 2017)

Not as pretty, old but with a chunk new parts.
Ported and a few other modds.
242 SG


----------



## Marshy (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks Tor! I would like to add a 266xp one day. 

I know there's a guy on eBay making decals for husky saws. I got one for my 285 from him and have him dimensions for the 298 sticker. I'm sure he could make one for your 242 if your interested.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 11, 2017)

So here is some pics.
254 ugly as all get out, just got new seals runs like a top, believe it was used commercially b4 I got it , gonna gift it to the son in law for his ATV.
Flea market 288, have not touched it since purchase, runs good need to be gone over.
Missing is my $5 dump saw 268, received a new piston kit and seals, I like that saw.
The boxes are full ox 2 series parts, mostly plastics. What aint plasitc aint good.
BBB


----------



## Tor R (Jan 11, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Thanks Tor! I would like to add a 266xp one day.
> 
> I know there's a guy on eBay making decals for husky saws. I got one for my 285 from him and have him dimensions for the 298 sticker. I'm sure he could make one for your 242 if your interested.


Yes please, I would love to get a link to his ebay shop Wade.
Lack 242G, 2×254G and 266XPG decor


----------



## Marshy (Jan 11, 2017)

Tor R said:


> Yes please, I would love to get a link to his ebay shop Wade.
> Lack 242G, 2×254G and 266XPG decor


His eBay user name is chainsawfun. He may not have the stickers you need but shoot him a message. He should be able to make them.
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/322025979159


----------



## Tor R (Jan 12, 2017)

Marshy said:


> His eBay user name is chainsawfun. He may not have the stickers you need but shoot him a message. He should be able to make them.
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/322025979159


Thanks Wade.
I will try to see if Husky Norway somehow should have any of the decor and if Magnus in Sweeden have them.
If I should get some of them I will take contact with chainsawfun, he may be interested to make them


----------



## Tor R (Jan 12, 2017)

This one got a full rebuild, and yup, it's a keeper!


----------



## volvo2før (Jan 12, 2017)

Tor R said:


> This one got a full rebuild, and yup, it's a keeper!
> View attachment 550216


Tor R, I can see you have 242s, 246 and 346OE. How do they compare in power and balance/weight to each other?


----------



## Tor R (Jan 12, 2017)

volvo2før said:


> Tor R, I can see you have 242s, 246 and 346OE. How do they compare in power and balance/weight to each other?


thanks for asking.
Most of the times people discuss chainsaws its always cutting speed, sadly no one speak about power head shape and ergonomy.
In power I would probleby grab my OE, but if most of my day will be limbing work I dont have any saws faster then 242, 242's power head is shorter compared to 346 thats why it will always be the winner.
In balance they are more equal, 242 maybe a class shorter bar for perfect balance vs OE

How much I like those 242's......4 gasket kits and bearing sets, 6 seal sets, top end kit, etc


----------



## Marshy (Jan 12, 2017)

Tor R said:


> Thanks Wade.
> I will try to see if Husky Norway somehow should have any of the decor and if Magnus in Sweeden have them.
> If I should get some of them I will take contact with chainsawfun, he may be interested to make them


He will be interested. I sent him the dimensions of the 298 sticker then turned around and bought one for my 285CD and he tossed in a fresh 298 sticker. They look good and he cut the boarder well. I sent him some high quality pictures of the 298 sticker as well. He might need a good quality pic of the sticker if he doesn't have one already, just ask him.


----------



## volvo2før (Jan 12, 2017)

Tor R said:


> thanks for asking.
> Most of the times people discuss chainsaws its always cutting speed, sadly no one speak about power head shape and ergonomy.
> In power I would probleby grab my OE, but if most of my day will be limbing work I dont have any saws faster then 242, 242's power head is shorter compared to 346 thats why it will always be the winner.
> In balance they are more equal, 242 maybe a class shorter bar for perfect balance vs OE
> ...


I totally agree on that. I have a 242xpg myself and just love it for limbing work! Great balance and ergonomy, but I miss the torque from my 254g when felling, maybe a 246 is better? Is there rather any difference between old and new editions of 242/246s and the 254s other than the decals?


----------



## Tor R (Jan 12, 2017)

volvo2før said:


> I totally agree on that. I have a 242xpg myself and just love it for limbing work! Great balance and ergonomy, but I miss the torque from my 254g when felling, maybe a 246 is better? Is there rather any difference between old and new editions of 242/246s and the 254s other than the decals?


I've never used my 246G, it was solely bought for collection.
242 vs 242XP, there is a tad difference on performance, I ported my old 242SG last week thought.
254's, ummm, I've never seen much difference between SE vs XP except those made in 86-87 

I see you are from Norway  easthern Norway?


----------



## volvo2før (Jan 12, 2017)

Tor R said:


> I've never used my 246G, it was solely bought for collection.
> 242 vs 242XP, there is a tad difference on performance, I ported my old 242SG last week thought.
> 254's, ummm, I've never seen much difference between SE vs XP except those made in 86-87
> 
> I see you are from Norway  easthern Norway?



Okay, thank's for info. Yes I am! Or you?￼


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2017)

After reading about how much you guys like those little two series Huskys I may have to put one on my wish list. Love me a nimble, short bar, high revving limbing saw.


----------



## volvo2før (Jan 13, 2017)

svk said:


> After reading about how much you guys like those little two series Huskys I may have to put one on my wish list. Love me a nimble, short bar, high revving limbing saw.


You can't go wrong with a 242xp! With a base gasket remove, muffler mod and a tad advanced ignition timing, you'll have a great little screamer! I know some old local lumbermen, back in the days they tried several types chainsaws but ended up with husky's 2-series. They were quick, high revving saws with incredible durability, and best balance/ergonomic. 238/242 for small stuff and 254/262 for the bigger.


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 13, 2017)

So on the 2 - series talk what cylinders will fit a 266xp? I have in a job lot and in it is a 266 with not cylinder or carb that I want to keep for myself. Can't find a replacement for either of these and have a feeling that 288's fit but what about 272's?

And is there a list of carb PN's that anyone knows?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 13, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> So on the 2 - series talk what cylinders will fit a 266xp? I have in a job lot and in it is a 266 with not cylinder or carb that I want to keep for myself. Can't find a replacement for either of these and have a feeling that 288's fit but what about 272's?
> 
> And is there a list of carb PN's that anyone knows?
> 
> Cheers in advance



Not the 288.....but the 266 cases will accept the 61, 162, 66, 266SE and XP, 268 and 268XP, and 272XP P&C sets. That is more or less the order of performance as well. Also the Jonsered 625, 630 and 670 with the corresponding intake/carb sets will fit as well.
The 266 takes the 163A, 224C or 244 carb.....the 268XP/ 272XP takes the 134A, 234A,B, or 260A series.


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 13, 2017)

Cantdog said:


> Not the 288.....but the 266 cases will accept the 61, 162, 66, 266SE and XP, 268 and 268XP, and 272XP P&C sets. That is more or less the order of performance as well. Also the Jonsered 625, 630 and 670 with the corresponding intake/carb sets will fit as well.
> The 266 takes the 163A, 224C or 244 carb.....the 268XP/ 272XP takes the 134A, 234A,B, or 260A series.



Yep my bad, I meant 268. I am glad of this. I can find a helluva lot of 272 p&c kits. So a 266/272 it is for me then. The saw looks rough but most of it is oil and wood dust. A good parts wash and it should be a keeper. Think the seal are shot too. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2017)

Tor R said:


> This one got a full rebuild, and yup, it's a keeper!
> View attachment 550216



That one almost makes me want a 42 cc saw - a size I so far have avoided!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2017)

Tor R said:


> I've never used my 246G, it was solely bought for collection.
> 242 vs 242XP, there is a tad difference on performance, I ported my old 242SG last week thought.
> 254's, ummm, I've never seen much difference between SE vs XP except those made in 86-87
> 
> I see you are from Norway  easthern Norway?



There is more difference between older and newer 254s than with 242s, as the late xp ones (after some time in 1994) has Air Injection, and there were other changes as well. The introduction of the AI corresponds with the new starter cover, as I recall it.
Also with the 254 there was a power increase at some point (+ one at an early stage, possibly when the 154 became the 254), but so far I have no idea when it (the second one) happened, except it most likely was well after the introduction of the xp designation.

As discussed in another thread; With the 242, I agree that _most _xp ones have slightly higher power and max rpm specs than _most _non-xp ones, likely caused by a different top end. It is almost certain that both the designation and top end change happened between early 1990 and early 1991, but I don't trust that Husky at that time actually coordinated the changes in time. They had a history of _not _doing that_._


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Yep my bad, I meant 268. I am glad of this. I can find a helluva lot of 272 p&c kits. So a 266/272 it is for me then. The saw looks rough but most of it is oil and wood dust. A good parts wash and it should be a keeper. Think the seal are shot too.
> 
> Thanks for the info



The 272 (and any 268) top end bolts right on a 266SE case - but unless you can modify the existing intake and carb to work, those should be changed to 272/268 ones as well. Then there is an issue with the top cover being too low for the more vertical spark plug on the 268/272 cylinders. You really want the larger muffler of the 268/272 as well, and again it doesn't fit under the 266 top cover. I have read about different solutions, but I don't recall what works well right now - there are different bolt patterns involved, as well as different heights. I assume @Cantdog does though, and some others, like @spike60 and @weimedog?


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 13, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> The 272 (and any 268) top end bolts right on a 266SE case - but unless you can modify the existing intake and carb to work, those should be changed to 272/268 ones as well. Then there is an issue with the top cover being too low for the more vertical spark plug on the 268/272 cylinders. You really want the larger muffler of the 268/272 as well, and again it doesn't fit under the 266 top cover. I have read about different solutions, but I don't recall what works well right now - there are different bolt patterns involved, as well as different heights. I assume @Cantdog does though, and some others, like @spike60 and @weimedog?


This saw has no carb or muffler, or covers actually. But it was a freebie.

So are you saying a 272 cover will not fit a 266 crankcase?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> This saw has no carb or muffler, or covers actually. But it was a freebie.
> 
> So are you saying a 272 cover will not fit a 266 crankcase?



Yes, at least one of the bolt holes are in a different location, and there isn't much material to work with if attempting to modify. I know it has been done, but not how long the result lasted - or if it actually worked at all. I believe a top cover from an _early_ 670 will work, but there likely are other solutions as well.

Some top covers will fit over the spark plug, but not allow the use of the larger muffler.

The case change was directly connected to going from two piece to one piece ignition, and that never happened on the 266xp, despite production lasted well into the 1990s (it was mainly in the US that the model was _replaced_ by the 268xp, that always had the one-piece ignition).


----------



## svk (Jan 13, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> This saw has no carb or muffler, or covers actually. But it was a freebie.
> 
> So are you saying a 272 cover will not fit a 266 crankcase?


You can drill and tap an older case to fit new cover if you have some patience.


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 13, 2017)

svk said:


> You can drill and tap an older case to fit new cover if you have some patience.


Yep that will be me..


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 13, 2017)

I belive I posted this saw when I first picked it up. It's just about finished and ready to ship.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 13, 2017)

Glad to see everyone still enjoying this thread! Still my favorite looking and cutting saw's.


----------



## volvo2før (Jan 18, 2017)

Great lookin 272!!  here is my old 254g. New OEM piston, muffler modded and lightly ported. Notice the old oem 80s husqvarna 13" bar.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 18, 2017)

PA Dan said:


> I belive I posted this saw when I first picked it up. It's just about finished and ready to ship.


Nice top cover dan!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> Nice top cover dan!


Hey thanks buddy but what about the clutch cover! It does look good! Thanks for the help with the parts!


----------



## Tor R (Apr 21, 2017)

A little batch 42cc's......

42 Special 1993, ported, mm, advanced timing, air filter modded:



42 Special year 1992, ported, mm, advanced timing, airfilter modded:



242 G Anniversary year 1989, ported, mm, advanced timing, airfilter modded:



242 XPG year 1996, ported, mm, advanced timing, airfilter modded:



Future project, 242 XPG Cat, year 1995:


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 21, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean when you say "Air Filter Modded" on your saws.


----------



## Tor R (Apr 22, 2017)

bryanr2 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean when you say "Air Filter Modded" on your saws.


hello Steven,
242 and actually 254, has a airfilter throat close to venturi size.
When we use bigger carb airfilter throat will be a bottle neck, so I dremmel up the throat.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 22, 2017)

Tor R said:


> hello Steven,
> 242 and actually 254, has a airfilter throat close to venturi size.
> When we use bigger carb airfilter throat will be a bottle neck, so I dremmel up the throat.


ah. cool. thanks


----------



## Landmark (Apr 22, 2017)

Tor R said:


> A little batch 42cc's......
> 
> 42 Special 1993, ported, mm, advanced timing, air filter modded:
> View attachment 574448
> ...


Very nice fleet of 242's Tor


----------



## Tor R (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Mattyo (Oct 23, 2017)

Jeepers...that's crazy!


----------



## decableguy2000 (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't think I can ever remember seeing a 42 or 242 with my own eyes. I think Tor is a small Huusky herder.


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 23, 2017)

262xp (mahle & hda144a) SOLD pic 1
262xp (k&S & HDA87) SOLD pic 2

Now I have none.


----------



## Adam08ski (Oct 24, 2017)

A few from my by gone era...


----------



## r black (Oct 24, 2017)

Tor R said:


> View attachment 608555


love to have a 242 or 246


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 24, 2017)

I bought my 268xp NEW in the 80's,






And it's still kicking ash,






AND still looks pretty decent too,






SR


----------



## Cantdog (Oct 24, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I bought my 268xp NEW in the 80's,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah.......the 268 XP is an excellent saw....to bad they had such a short run as an XP.....I just got done fitting an 8 cord truckload of maple to 16" stove wood...16-24" dia. with the 61 conversion in my sig....hard to believe a man can smile the whole time doing that work!! Real nice saw......pics of it are way back at the beginning of this thread so I won't bore anyone being repetitive....


----------



## Tor R (Oct 25, 2017)

Mattyo said:


> Jeepers...that's crazy!


not really, them 42/242/246 is unique saws, no one has made a short slim power head after them.
I didnt stocked up alot parts while they where around  that I regret.



decableguy2000 said:


> I don't think I can ever remember seeing a 42 or 242 with my own eyes. I think Tor is a small Huusky herder.


lol ya, I got a buddy who fancy them also


----------



## jrocket (Nov 20, 2017)

my 257 and 288xp, not shown is a 272xp. a nice little collection of 2xx series huskys that I love!!


----------



## Sepia (Nov 20, 2017)

My pair of 272Xp's


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Nov 21, 2017)

2101/2100’s/298’s count?...


----------



## wyk (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## wyk (Nov 21, 2017)

This 281XP doesn't really live an easy life. 200+ psi compression(not any fun to start at all), ported, 30" B&C usually running semi chisel so it can make cuts all day long:


----------



## SS Sniper (Nov 22, 2017)

With all those sweet 272xp’s I figured I’d post mine. 

Definitely the opposite sides of the spectrum as far as condition goes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

